# Pushkin is "normal"!!!! Woo Hoo!!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just a little bit of good news!! Got the results of Pushkin's latest IMT blood test today and his platelet count is 151 wotsits!!!!!! Normal being 150 - 450, he just scraped over the boundary line... lol! God bless the lab technician who counted the extra 1... (j/k)

The vet is keeping him on the same dose of steroids for another month, then a re-test, then hopefully a very gradual reduction, fingers crossed!

So he was 103 last month and now 151... We are doing little happy dances here on our little soggy island!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh Manxcat, I'm so happy to hear the good news. Hugs from Brandon


?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What fantastic news to hear!!:whoo: Dancing with glee right along with you! :dance2: Three cheers for Pushkin, you and the lab results!!:cheers2:
:dog::beauty::doctor: 

May the goods reports keep on coming!!:amen:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear good news. So will he be on a maintenance dosage of prednisone? Can I ask what dosage is he on now?


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

woohoo! good news!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

That's awesome news!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> Happy to hear good news. So will he be on a maintenance dosage of prednisone? Can I ask what dosage is he on now?


Thank you! He's currently on 5mg twice a day, started off lower but it had to go up because his numbers weren't coming up and even dropped. We had one blip at this dose when they dropped but he's had three consecutive rises now.

We're hoping in a month's time, presuming the numbers are okay, that he can reduce to 5mg in the morning and 2.5mg at night, and decrease very gradually. It may turn out that he will have to stay on a maintenance dose, but that's in the future I guess. 

It's been a long haul, about 4 months I guess to get him this good, and I'm really keen to get him down due to the side effects of the prednisolone, but if it keeps him well I will happily put up with an all-eating, all-drinking, all-peeing dog 

Hope your girl goes on okay when you speak to the vet - I've been keeping an eye on your thread!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

YES! What excellent news. I hope you now have at least a few worry-free months...!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What wonderful news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

really good news. you did a better deed than you knew when you first took pushkin in. probably saved his life, as well as giving him a chance to live one that is enjoyable. good on you!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So glad to hear it!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Great news! Hope things get better and better!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful News!!!!! You need to do more than a 'little happy dance'! This calls for a full on Polka!!!!!!!! WHOOPEEEE!!!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

:marchmellow::cheers2: Oh how wonderful!!!! This is fantastic news! Time to celebrate.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic! Big sigh of relief then a happy dance. I still have my fingers crossed that Pushkin will be like Swizzle and just get better but if he does need medicine that's ok too.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

That is such GREAT news ! I am so happy for all of you. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that his numbers keep getting higher.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Pushkin, dear Pushkin, You know not how happy,
We are here at Poodle forum, I won't get too sappy,
But really and truly, you gave us a fright,
Your Mother was worried, stayed up through the night,

Keep getting better, don't do anything crazy,
Don't hurt yourself running, just be a bit lazy,
It's okay for now, get your platelet count up,
It's so much better by far, but we want more from you pup,

We all love you dearly, even though we've not met,
We know how you're cherished, by your Mom and your vet,
So do what they say, take care of yourself,
And we'll keep in our hearts, your improving health.

Lots of hugs and kisses from Matisse and Maurice and Jose` (((HUGS)))


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

That is great news Pushkin and mom!! :cheers2: :cheers2:

Love your poem Poodlebeguiled! :clap2:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

What good news. I bet your vet and the staff did a happy dance too.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant news! Pushkin really hit the jackpot coming to live with you! Xx


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy dancing going on all over the world!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Noel is at 20mg twice per day...down from 30 twice per day. You can imagine. Even though her platelet levels are up - she is certainly not well, yet. It is difficult to ascertain what is happening. Nausea and vomiting has been a problem despite several anti nausea medications. Now it appears to me she is getting some of the same symptoms of the Pemphigus - a couple lesions around that red eye have popped out. She doesn't have a full break out, no more blood in her vomit or stools, and no new bruising...I worry. There is a 24 hour ER at her specialists and the vet tech I spoke with reassured me I am free to bring her in any time I am concerned. Unless anything significant changes I will wait until Friday when she has an appointment with her specialists. I try to keep reminding myself that this at best is a process and I need to be patient. 

It really helps to "talk" to someone who is/has experienced this.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*@Poodlebeguiled *: Thank you for the lovely poem!! Brilliant, and made me sniffle happily 

*@ Everyone *: Thank you!!! You are the best!

*@Feelingdoc *: I know what you mean - I had loads of help from Trillium (who is currently VERY busy with puppies!) as she'd gone through it with one of her dogs, though sadly with a less than happy outcome. I found it so traumatic at the beginning, especially as we'd not had him long, and although I understood the medical part it was the "living with it" part that was so hard. 

As you can see from all the folks that have pitched in to say "yay" on this thread, the support of the forum members is phenomenal and really helps me get through the tough times, and also helps celebrate the good times. They are a fabulous bunch of people on here, and I don't know how I would have managed without them. Anytime you need support or just to unload or anything, just post on here or message me anytime.

Good luck for Friday, and do let us know


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled, love your poem. 
@feelingdoc, Manxcat is right, please come to the forum for advice or just to vent. It is so stressful to be in this situation and here we are here for you. I hope Friday goes well.

Manxcat, how long till the next test or vet visit?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That is terrific news. 

Just for grins and giggles - 151 actually means 151,000 platlets. 

The lab tech counted a bunch for you (actually, the analyzer did). 

(I work in a lab, can you tell?)

Either way, I am THRILLED for you all!

Yippee!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay Pushkin!!! Keep that number going up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> That is terrific news.
> 
> Just for grins and giggles - 151 actually means 151,000 platlets.
> 
> ...


Well darn it - that's my mental picture of a bod in a white coat going 1, 2, 3... LOL

Our path lab manager here on the Island had tipped me off unfortunately that my mental picture was a bit skewed...!! Prefer my version!!

x x x


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Poodlebeguiled, love your poem.
> @feelingdoc, Manxcat is right, please come to the forum for advice or just to vent. It is so stressful to be in this situation and here we are here for you. I hope Friday goes well.
> 
> Manxcat, how long till the next test or vet visit?


We're having another test in a month - he's getting soooo good about it all now and the vets are really on side to make his life as easy and comfortable as possible. Think the vet was as happy as us with the latest result, which is why she is determined to do any reduction really gradually so things don't get messed up again.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Well darn it - that's my mental picture of a bod in a white coat going 1, 2, 3... LOL
> 
> Our path lab manager here on the Island had tipped me off unfortunately that my mental picture was a bit skewed...!! Prefer my version!!
> 
> x x x


Oh, don't get me wrong - we do manually count stuff, too. Little, itty, bitty cells everywhere! LOL

(I kind of like my mental picture of me as a mad scientist sometimes, too) :nerd:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley & I are doing a happy dance! Hoping improvement every month comes your way!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOT!! WOOT!! I am so happy for your family. God bless your furkid!!!


----------

